# Good Archery Shop In Toronto



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nothing right in the city. There are a couple of small shops that specialize in recurve target stuff, but for Hoyt or Mathews you need to drive about 1 1/2 hours minimum. Most people here will recommend "The Bow Shop" in Waterloo, west of Toronto. http://www.bow-shop.com/

No paperwork required.

Oh, and don't be caught saying the word "whilst".  It's "while".


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have it already down to those bows, I'd check out the Wolf Den archery shop north of Toronto just outside of Barrie. As the stock both brands. http://www.wolfsdensports.com

Matt


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You keep speaking the Queens English Enver00, don't pay attention to these guys.
My 2c, The Bow shop every time.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

He's bleedin' Aussie, mate. Why the bleedin' 'ell would he want to keep speaking the *Queen's* bleedin' English?


----------



## Enver00 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hahaha thanks guys. I will pay more attention to my grammar and sentence structure.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what are you planning to hunt in the Toronto area in August? Not a lot of open season that time of year.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll second the motion for the Wolfs Den :thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Enver00 said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> I am looking for a good archery shop in or around Toronto. I am coming over hunting in August and am looking to upgrade my Bow whilst I am over there. I have been looking at either a Hoyt Spyder Turbo or a Mathews ChillR.
> If any of you know were there is a good Archery store where I can try out both bows it would be much appreciated.
> ...


Gagnon in Oshawa and Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough both sell Hoyt. Both have web site so Google is your friend. I'm looking at the Carbon Spyder 30 and Suageen Shafts is $170 cheaper than Gagnon and both places have my model in stock. That's the price of a new sight for me. Plus Suageen has an indoor archery range.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

MADZUKI said:


> I'll second the motion for the Wolfs Den :thumbs_up


Thanks... I just called them and the CS 30 is the cheapest out of the three.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Towards the end of this month East Hill Outdoors should be open.
Their located HWY 115 and the 4th Concession.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> He's bleedin' Aussie, mate. Why the bleedin' 'ell would he want to keep speaking the *Queen's* bleedin' English?


Lol, because we still own own that old convict rock 😜
Only joking, best country I've ever been to, love everything about the place.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

There are some really good shops suggested but most are going to be an hour or so drive from the big smoke. 
Best bet for ya mate is to make a list of these places and give em a holla once you are in town to see what they have before making the trek.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Tent City (Dufferin and Steeles) is a Hoyt dealer and it's basically in the city. Might want to call ahead to what's in stock.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

saugeen in Peterborough has carbon spiders in stock to shoot and chill r aswell


----------



## Enver00 (Feb 10, 2014)

Stash said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are you planning to hunt in the Toronto area in August? Not a lot of open season that time of year.


Going up to Temagami black bear hunting


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are heading north to Temagami then the Wolf's Den is pretty much enroute from Toronto without swinging too far out of the way.

How long is your stay-over in the big city? The Bow Shop (Waterloo) is worth the slight out of direction if you are renting a car....heck I'll meet you there with one of your country mates from Adelaide that turned Canadian just a couple years ago and who happens to be my best bud.......he can teach you to drive on the right side of the road while you both talk funny and I get a good laugh, :teeth:, of course we can do some shooting while we're at it.......not from the car though, lol.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I was very disappointed with Wolf's Den today. Drove in from Toronto... all excited and ready to spend $1800 on a Hoyt CS 30 complete setup and the customer service was not good (at least for today)... Long story short... lack of communication from the lady with long black hair as to whether or not she is taking my order. Lady disappears upstair and says nothing to me and leaves me standing there giving me the time to decided whether or not I should leave their shop and spend my $1800 to another Hoyt dealer. So I left.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Saugeen shaafts has carbon spider 30s in stock and would be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

I too have had issues with The Wolf's Den. They are not very knowledgeable when it comes to archery equipment. I really like The Bowshop and I just dropped into Tent City in Toronto. The guy at the desk seemed to know what he was talking about and they had the big name brand bows there.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

postman99 said:


> Saugeen shaafts has carbon spider 30s in stock and would be more than happy to help you out


Yup!!! x2

Yesterday Brad was fantastic! Spent the time to set up a demo CS 30 to my poundage, rest and d-loop for me to try out. That's Customer Service! Wolf's Den... ah... no comment. Long story short... $2000 for Suageen and $0 for Wolf's Den from me.

Black CS30 55-65# with a #2 Cam, Hoyt Carbon Pro Series Sight and Hoyt Carbon Edge 8.5" Stabilizer, I went all Hoyt on this one... sad part is I have to wait about 6-8 weeks for it.


----------



## Enver00 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys that's for all the good suggestions. Do you think if I gave any of them a few weeks notice they would be able to turn the bow around for me in a few days. as it will be a little time critical.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Enver00 said:


> Hi guys that's for all the good suggestions. Do you think if I gave any of them a few weeks notice they would be able to turn the bow around for me in a few days. as it will be a little time critical.


What brand are you looking for? What's your bow spec's? My DL is not common, 26", and is not stocked. At least for the CS 30 and had to be ordered from Hoyt as their distributor didn't have what I wanted in their inventory.

Your best bet is to call them and find out.


----------



## damenc (Sep 14, 2013)

If you're in the London area, check out my local shop Archer's Nook, the guys there know their stuff and prices are very competitive. They carry pretty much every brand and they even have an indoor target range. http://www.archersnook.com/


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Enver 00 if you give us a call at saugeen shafts a few weeks ahead of time, (like 6-8) we can try to make sure the bow is here for you when you arrive. most of the time the distributor has most bows in stock unless like Mr.Roc said he has a short draw length so its a special order. We are pretty accomidating just give us some notice. and Mr.Roc glad you had a great experience at our store and look forward to meeting you in the future! thanks Jason


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr. RoC said:


> I was very disappointed with Wolf's Den today. Drove in from Toronto... all excited and ready to spend $1800 on a Hoyt CS 30 complete setup and the customer service was not good (at least for today)... Long story short... lack of communication from the lady with long black hair as to whether or not she is taking my order. Lady disappears upstair and says nothing to me and leaves me standing there giving me the time to decided whether or not I should leave their shop and spend my $1800 to another Hoyt dealer. So I left.


Know how you feel, I don't shop there and never recommend them. Always walked out there disappointed. but that's just me what do I know.


----------

